# Needing info on propane smoker



## nickjk80 (Jun 10, 2017)

How much propane will it use? I've had my masterbuilt 30" electric smoker for years and I like it but want to get possibly a propane one. But don't want to if I'm gonna burn though a ton of propane. I do a lot of pirk butts for shredded pork and a lot of poultry also. 

I'm looking at the 30" masterbuilt dual door propane smoker with a single burner. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 10, 2017)

I've a CCSV24, propane single burner, 18,000 BTU/hr.
On a 20lb tank I get approx 24-36 hrs of cooking time depending on how hot I cook.


The MB30 propane single burner is, 15400 BTU/HR.

You can use this formula to figure your burn time, 
T=(20)(21600BTU/LB)/(1.)(15400BTU/HR)

T=time
20=20lb tank
21600=BTU/LB 
1.= High heat, .74=Medium heat, .58=Low heat
15400 = MB30 rated BTU/HR

20x21600=432000
1.x15400=15400
432000/15400= 28hrs of cooking time

If you want to know how much fuel/time you have left in a tank simply weigh the tank.
Tare Weight is listed atop the tank, simply subtract the TW from the total weight.

You buy a grill scale for weighing your tanks, or you can buy an inline pressure gauge.
Weight is more accurate.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2017)

I have never measured how much time I get with my SV24, but it's a long time between tanks.

I guess I should keep track so I can answer this question more precisely next time.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 10, 2017)

I've never measured time, but I can do several loads of jerky or sausage running the pit below 180. Average time anywhere from 12-18 hours per batch.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 10, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I've never measured time, but I can do several loads of jerky or sausage running the pit below 180. Average time anywhere from 12-18 hours per batch.


If you're using the MB30 on Low heat, calculate at .58 = 48hrs of cooking time.


----------



## nickjk80 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you all. I talked with a friend of a friend last night about his propane smoker and all he uses his for is smoked pirk butts. He gets about 3-4 smokes per tank. 
Thank you


----------



## cmayna (Jun 11, 2017)

Since I have a propane grill, it means I have an extra tank nearby just in case my gasser smoker runs out.


----------



## kastur troi (Jun 12, 2017)

I am lucky enough to have a propane gas refill station at my local U-Haul dealer... so I purchased a 40 pound tank. It's awesome. I have a puny 20 pounder as a back up and the main source for my Weber Q200.


----------



## jackdowney (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello people !!! This is such an informative forum!! Looking for some help in buying a propane smoker. Can anyone suggest which model to buy??? Thanks!


----------



## kastur troi (Jul 5, 2017)

jackdowney said:


> Hello people !!! This is such an informative forum!! Looking for some help in buying a propane smoker. Can anyone suggest which model to buy??? Thanks!


How much are you looking to spend? There are several flavors of Masterbuilt stuff that may suit you. They have different size models depending on your space and budget. For sure get one that have two doors... you don't want to mess with your smoking elements with the food exposed. Glass doors are nice but not necessary. I prefer not to have one because that's just something else to keep clean.


----------



## bradberry (Jul 6, 2017)

Love my Smoke Hollow and I use a 10# propane tank. Later this year I am going to be upgrading to a GMG Pellet unit so I can hold long smokes and at a regulated temperature (without supervision). Don't get me wrong, I love this smoker and it has done a lot of burgers, meatloaf, chicken, pork, ribs, bacon, fatties, and more. I am looking for a smoker that will hold the temp steady for a longer period. I was very reluctant to change since I love the convenience of my propane smoke. I even was leaning towards a Kamado style (ceramic unit like the Green Egg) but decided on the pellet unit.


----------

